# Maternity session - professional C & C please



## LBPhotog (Apr 12, 2010)

First maternity session on my own yesterday, one that I could actually put MY name on (and not the studio I used to work for).  I would like some professional opinions on these .... thanks for your time.


























(Dad is awesome and was all about this shot - in fact there are 3 of them; but this was the most fitting to show here ... )​


----------



## ghache (Apr 12, 2010)

they look really good, 

one tip for you.

i found out that when your model/suject is using only one hand to support themself (picture number 3), always have them point thier finguers/hands towards the camera.
it will put less tention on the arms and it will look more natural.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 12, 2010)

#1.  I like the idea, I've done that myself.  
I like that the ring is visible, but I think the hands could be posed better.  Hands are hard to shoot at the best of times...most people's hands aren't the most attractive.  They are essential to this shot, so if you could position them so they are a bit less flush to the camera, so we only see the side, it might be a bit better.
Also, we can see a hint of the backdrop...and it looks cheesy.  It's grey or dirty white and we can see a wrinkle.  You can't really crop it out because of the belly, but I'd try to fix it in post.
Lastly, the shirt, being just pushed up, could look better.

#2.  Cute idea, I like it.  Same comments on the background.  
There is something about her shirt that I just don't like.  It's obviously not quite white, it looks old & faded...especially when contrasted with something that is white, like the OJ carton.  
Did you clone out a **** strap on the left side?  Looks sort of weird.  

When I first looked at the first two or three shots...I wanted to either see more pop...or more dramatic lighting...like we see on #4.

#3 looks pretty good.  Someone already mentioned that you have to watch for the model putting too much weight on their arm/shoulder...and how it makes them look.  And extra touch to this one might be a hair/accent light behind her.  

#4.  This one looks great.  Great lighting, although the main light looks a bit hot on her shirt.  Her right arm looks a bit unnatural but it's not too bad.  

#5. Another cute idea.  I like the accent light you have to camera left, but I think it would be better if it was higher, catching more than just the lower part of her hair.  A little more light on their faces wouldn't be a bad thing either.


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks guys ... 

Mike I have to agree, the hands are a *****, I'm just kinda lost when it comes to hands, I know never flat to the camera; but, other than that ... ya got me! 

The shirt in the first two was a beige-ish color ... I didn't clone a strap, and I have to agree it does look strange there ... no idea what cause that ... as for the "pushed up" look it was supposed to be a "roll" to kinda accentuate the top curve of the belly, but it didn't turn out that way.

The fourth shot I took the idea from a Victoria Secrete poster that I saw and modified it for a maternity pose ... the reason for the angle of the arm was due to the high-backed bar stool she's sitting on ... My main light isn't too hot in the original image, it's bad PP work with the contrast (I'm still working on PS skills).

The accent light left was a left over of from the shot in #4 I never adjusted it, had I thought about it for like 2 seconds, I would have brought it up higher ... now that you say something I notice that the top of her head is lost ... 

Thanks for the feed back so far ... if anyone else has anything else to add I would love to hear it.


----------



## Ifocus4u (Apr 12, 2010)

The last one is hilarious.. love when folks use humour in their set ups.  The first shot I'd like to see the background darker to pop the image a bit more...but that is my taste.  The series is wonderful and you did a stellar job.  Not easy!


----------

